# wheel horse ignition switch problems



## lloyd landrum (May 8, 2009)

I have an 8 hp kohler, mod#k181s, ser#838186, spec#30108a. I would like to know how old it is, and what is going wrong with the ignition switches I have to keep replacing? My dad had this old wheel horse for ever it seems. We used it all year long doing everything from mowing, pushing dirt, and plowing snow.


----------



## Al Bunzel (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi,

it appears the Serial # is incomplete: a 6-numeral Serial # must be preceded by an alphabet:
e.g. A for 1965, B for 1966 etc till E for 1969
IF it is a 7-NUMERAL Serial #, 
Then starting with 10-19 is also 1969, 
20-29 is 1970 etc till , 95-99 prefix which stands for 1979, 
thereafter come the 8-numeral Serial #.

With the ignition switch, you should check out which circuit in the ignition switch
fails. 

Possibly it is the battery charge circuit. IF the charger is always
at max output (e.g. if any driving lights are always on or any other
electrical consumer), then the keyswitch has to transfer all these charge
currents, which may burn out the keyswitch. 
Please check out the Amp rating of the keyswitch.

Hope this helps.
Kind Regards
Al Bunzel


----------

